# Tumble Bug



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Lost my Tumble Bug this morning. He just died while being held 
Will go in to details later. Can't write now.
Daryl


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

so sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, Daryl..

I'm so sorry to hear the news.

My thoughts and prayers are with you, it is always a shock no matter whether it is expected or not, especially with a youngster.

I know when I lost baby Maurice, I didn't know where to seek comfort, I cried like a baby...and now I'm sitting here in tears.

Time will make it easier, but you will not ever forget them. My heart goes out to you today.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

im sorry to hear about your pet


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Lost my Tumble Bug this morning. He just died while being held
> Will go in to details later. Can't write now.
> Daryl


I am so terribly sorry Daryl! I'm sending healing thoughts and lots of hugs!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I didn't go in to work until Tumble was dead. I told him to cross that Rainbow Bridge, where he'd be healthy, and happy. Guess what I saw all the way to work? Yup, a rainbow, and it stayed visible the whole time I drove to work, and didn't disappear until I parked and started to walk in. My Tumble let me know he made it.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful sign.

Tumble is in peace and flying with angels, and he is still with you too in the spirit.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, I know it was hard for you holding him while he passed over but he knew and sent that rainbow to let you know he was now ok. There are a lot of beautiful pigeons in heaven.

Do you know, or have any ideas on what happened?

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

I'm very sorry to hear about your little Tumble bug When you can and when you feel up to it, please let us know some more details concerning his death. How are all your other birds doing btw? Are they still doing well after all the paratyphoid vaccinating regiments?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl,

I'm so sorry about Tumble, but I was so touched to read that he sent you that rainbow.....

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Daryl, I'm so sorry about your little Tumble Bug. There sure has been a lot of heartache lately. Big hugs to you!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Poor little baby. He is an angel now and always will be with you.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm sure Tumble Bug appreciated the support you gave him. So sorry about your loss.  What a healing gesture for him to send you the rainbow. You are so connected to your animals, it's understandable that the caring goes both ways.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh Daryl, that is sad. I remember reading about your little Tumbles earlier feeding and cuddleing sessions as you called it. My sympathy is extended to you.Tumble Bug was lucky to have you taking care if him.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Tumble was my little baldy. Figures, I never got a picture of him!! Tumble would be fine one minute and be feeling cold, be pale, weak, acting like someone with hypoglycemia. I'd warm him and feed him, and he'd recover. He was caged with Oopsie, and they'd sleep together in a nest bowl at night, in a covered cage. I don't know why, but Oopsie wasn't on the nest bowl with Tumble yesterday morning, so if Tumble couldn't keep warm, and burnt up his sugar reserves trying to maintain his temp. or what, guess I'll never know. I did try to warm him, but he never became responsive enough to try to feed. That and he was having seizures. He'd look a bit better, like maybe he'd rally,try to respond to me, but that little bird just couldn't come around. Maybe he was tired of not feeling well, being cold, not being able to fly. I don't know. I just know I miss my baby so much.
Daryl


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

We are all with you to share your pain. Tumble does not feel any right now, and is in your heart forever.
Suz.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so so sorry you lost your lil one Daryl. He's free, warm and flying with all our lost loved ones waiting for us to return to them when the time is right.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am so sorry Daryl!

I still worry about Squidget everyday, hoping someday this will not be my post. Wish there were something I could say!

Denise


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I was blessed with the brief time I had with Tumble. He was such a mama's bird, tiny, bald, wouldn't feed himself, so I had to hand feed. He really deserved a better life. Poor little Bug, couldn't fly. Bet he can now !!!
The other two babies in the houseare doing superb. The smallest one, who is quite small, wonderfully feathered out, will be an ash mealy bar, is Spanky. Those little wings are always flipping and flapping, to get my attention. This bird knows what food is all about. He eats, syringe fed, baby food, then tops himself off with seed. Now, he's younger and way smaller than the bigger baby, but when it comes to eating, he shows the big baby up. The big baby still has no name,poor thing, and eats o.k., just not like that little bird, and hasn't figured out the seed peck method.
Got a light layer of snow here during the night. I saw the new year in behind closed eye lids.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

dnrslucky1 said:


> I am so sorry Daryl!
> 
> I still worry about Squidget everyday, hoping someday this will not be my post. Wish there were something I could say!
> 
> Denise


Denise,
When you do eventually lose Squidget, you know everyone here will be here to support you, just like they have done for me. What a group.
Daryl


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*sorry*

About Tumble Bugs passing. Sounds like he was mama's little baby.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, he was a spoiled little brat !! But, he was the brat I loved. Just gotta love those brats.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

There are really special little guys like your Tumble that will remain a part of you for a long, long time. I didn't realize until I went back and read some of your earlier posts that you had him for several months and had to work really hard to keep him going most of that time. Daryl, through your care, you gave Tumble a longer life. He gave you joy and you gave him comfort and care and most of all, love. You really can't ask for more than that.

Maggie


----------

